# Any one know



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

where I can buy some reasonably priced miniature fairies? I'd like to make a fairy house with my grand daughter but can't find any cheap little fairies. It's just not worth spending a lot on something for a 3 yr old. Thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a link to some really cute fairy gardens and how to do them....I think I would make some out of clothespins or use paper and laminate them.....
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=diy fairies


http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=diy fairy doll


----------



## RamblinRose (Oct 1, 2013)

There's a set of 2 fairy dolls here:

http://www.hearthsong.com/Fairy-Toys/Woodland-Fairy-Home.htm

(I'd just make them from clothespins!)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You can use silk flowers to make the layered petals of the skirt...


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/flower-fairies/64409


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

You may try Oriental Trading Company. They do lots of little toys like that (though you'd probably have to buy a dozen of them).


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

When you get bored, you can come and visit in the fairy garden....

http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/fairy-loves/


----------

